# Maxi Grip 2000



## buckskin (22 Mar 2012)

Hi all,this is my 1st post but have been an avid reader for a while.I recently bought my 1st lathe and got some bits and bobs with it.There is two off these maxi grip 2000 chucks but each one only has two parts,one chrome piece with writing on the face which screws onto a blued metal part which screws onto the headstock.Can anyboby tell me what's missing and can the missing parts be bought.


----------



## stevebuk (22 Mar 2012)

it would probably be better for you to post a link to said items so people can look to see whats being offered and can give you a more detailed reply..

Welcome BTW..


----------



## nev (22 Mar 2012)

Hi and welcome,
I have no experience with the said chuck but a quick google gets this http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/Chucks- ... 0/list.htm
so looks like parts are available, unfortunately no pics on the site, but could be worth an email or phone call, see if they have a manual/ instruction booklet?
I'm sure someone with more experience will be along soon


----------



## monkeybiter (23 Mar 2012)

Here's a piccy [rare!] of the chuck http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/woodturning-lathe-/190560890986 Second image in the item description.

Sounds like you may be missing jaws?


----------

